# Winter Weather Thread II - 2013



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

Extending the trend during this potential snow event in hopes that it will bring us stronger chances during the remainder of this winter.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 17, 2013)

Just raining here in Dawson cty.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Just raining here in Dawson cty.


Last time I looked at the radar it looked like it was running out of steam for us real fast.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Last time I looked at the radar it looked like it was running out of steam for us real fast.



Yep! She's peter'n!


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 17, 2013)

Rain on the mountain.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 17, 2013)

nothing so far in white co


----------



## elfiii (Jan 17, 2013)

She's a bust in beautiful downtown Suwanee.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2013)

Still plenty of steam up here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Still plenty of steam up here.


Well duh, you're livin in a different layer of the atmosphere than the rest of us.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep, there's a whole pile of sticky white stuff out there, and it's still putting it down hard, fast, and continuously. Power is blinking, too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, there's a whole pile of sticky white stuff out there, and it's still putting it down hard, fast, and continuously. Power is blinking, too.


That wind might just give you fits come later on.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 17, 2013)

Phffftt.......


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That wind might just give you fits come later on.



Yep. S'posed to be 30 mph gusts tonight. And we've had over a foot of rain the last few days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Phffftt.......


Typical of old folks. Always sucking their teeth after eating some grub.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 17, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, there's a whole pile of sticky white stuff out there, and it's still putting it down hard, fast, and continuously. Power is blinking, too.



Ruh Roh.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 17, 2013)

It may not snow, but it is code oot side.  Let our cat Hoover outside just as she wanted.  Made a bet with the wife.  She lasted 3 minutes and 40 seconds.  I won.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 17, 2013)

I dont know guys!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 17, 2013)

Dry hides are in da barn tonight..... Time for some brown water....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 17, 2013)

I didn't want rain.where is my snow darnit!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 17, 2013)

my question is, how are they still calling for snow, when all the rain is pretty much out of GA????


----------



## Foxmeister (Jan 17, 2013)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> nothing so far in white co



I don't think we're going to see any snow here.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 17, 2013)

All the wet stuff looks like it petered out.  I'm not expecting anything in Dawson cty now.  What the heck happen?


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 17, 2013)

We still haven't gotten below freezing up here.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 17, 2013)

Well that was like a wet poot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2013)

Startin' to break up and blow out of here now. We've got about 4-5", but it's kept melting from the bottom as wet as the ground is. Had to send my son out to climb the ladder and clean the satellite dish once, it's good to have teenagers.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 17, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Well that was like a wet poot.



a really wet one!


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jan 17, 2013)

Flurrying here in North Jasper County!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Well that was like a wet poot.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 17, 2013)

> Tonight Snow, mainly before 10pm. Low around 29. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.



How?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 17, 2013)

thats what i wont to know


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 17, 2013)

No snow but got ice forming on the glass patio table.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 17, 2013)

Foxmeister said:


> I don't think we're going to see any snow here.



snow startin here in Hayesville, I can see mtns this side of Burton from my porch, you may get some, we got flooded out this week, several bridges washed out, school has been out.


----------



## Resica (Jan 17, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> I didn't want rain.where is my snow darnit!



I believe your snow is in Virginia.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 17, 2013)

Resica said:


> I believe your snow is in Virginia.



Where are you in Pa?  I'll be travelling though Pa to Boston next week.


----------



## ryano (Jan 17, 2013)

Boy they missed this one big time. I never even seen the first flurry in Pickens or Gordon. Sky is clear now and it's windy as all get out.

With the wind blowing like it is, I doubt there is any black ice problem around here in the am like they are saying.

BUST!


----------



## Resica (Jan 17, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Where are you in Pa?  I'll be travelling though Pa to Boston next week.



I'm west of Philadelphia about an hour.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 17, 2013)

Resica said:


> I believe your snow is in Virginia.





I've got a moat around my house. Bring on the snow or sunshine. No more rain!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 17, 2013)

Resica said:


> I'm west of Philadelphia about an hour.



What's your address?  If you see a silver dually with a white enclosed trailer with an extension cord running to outside your house, think nothing of it, ok?


----------



## Resica (Jan 17, 2013)

You don't like the cold? Not supposed to get above freezing  here next week, imagine it'll be colder in Beantown!! Watch out for those New England Yankees, they talk funny.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 17, 2013)

Resica said:


> You don't like the cold? Not supposed to get above freezing  here next week, imagine it'll be colder in Beantown!! Watch out for those New England Yankees, they talk funny.



Actually, Friday it supposed to get into the 40's according to NOAA and weather.com.   I'm working on my accent-  " Gotta go out to da cah, to get some watah"


----------



## Resica (Jan 17, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Actually, Friday it supposed to get into the 40's according to NOAA and weather.com.   I'm working on my accent-  " Gotta go out to da cah, to get some watah"



40's, downright balmy.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 18, 2013)

No snow in north dawson county or just in Gilmer.  No wind much either. Had a Coon hunt.  When I got back to the truck. My door was froze shut though. So its pretty cool.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 18, 2013)

We got nothing but rain in North Paulding.In the past 24 hours lake allatoona has come up 2 feet.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 18, 2013)

Resica said:


> 40's, downright balmy.



Darn right. Saturday is supposed to get up to 41 here, i plan on doing all my outside work(need to change my oil bad), cuz by monday we are expecting a high of 8 with overnight wind chills down to -30.


----------



## ryork (Jan 18, 2013)

We had a dusting left this morning.  Probably a 1/2 inch managed to accumulate last night before it stopped snowing and a lot of it melted.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 18, 2013)

Got our flurries and that was about it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 18, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> No snow in north dawson county or just in Gilmer.  No wind much either. Had a Coon hunt.  When I got back to the truck. My door was froze shut though. So its pretty cool.



So much for the 30mph gusts!


----------



## savreds (Jan 18, 2013)

So how much snow did everyone get???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2013)

We wound up with around 4-5", I guess. Woulda been a crap-ton of it if it hadn't kept melting from the bottom as fast as it was piling up on top. Backroads were nasty this morning with 3-4" of hard-frozen slush on them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2013)

Now y'all understand why we didn't get overly excited about this one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't .


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 18, 2013)

3ringer said:


> Anything coming down the pike anytime soon.



Yep.  Baseballs tomorrow and Lacrosse balls Sunday.  Spring clinics.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2013)

The models go out to February 4th. I just took a peak and all I'm gonna say, keeping in mind that a forecast model run that far out is considered a fantasy-cast, but here is my forecast for around February 6th or so.........



Before that, January 26th has good potential for some winter weather.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The models go out to February 4th. I just took a peak and all I'm gonna say, keeping in mind that a forecast model run that far out is considered a fantasy-cast, but here is my forecast for around February 6th or so.........
> 
> 
> 
> Before that, January 26th has good potential for some winter weather.



 Don't tease me w: birthday snow!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Jan 19, 2013)

Sounds like it may get interesting!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 19, 2013)

Got a bunch of winter time left.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The models go out to February 4th. I just took a peak and all I'm gonna say, keeping in mind that a forecast model run that far out is considered a fantasy-cast, but here is my forecast for around February 6th or so.........
> 
> 
> 
> Before that, January 26th has good potential for some winter weather.



I have to be in Dahlonega Feb 5th for a speech, please keep the roads clear til I can get back home.


----------



## cjones (Jan 19, 2013)

mountainpass said:


> I have to be in Dahlonega Feb 5th for a speech, please keep the roads clear til I can get back home.



I will be trying to get back home from Ft. Wayne, IN on Feb. 5th.  Please keep the roads clear until I get back - I really don't like the idea of being stranded at the Indianapolis airport.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't wanna speculate, but January 25th is looking pretty nasty from some models I've seen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> I don't wanna speculate, but January 25th is looking pretty nasty from some models I've seen.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USGA9753

Looks like winter finally decided to arrive.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USGA9753
> 
> Looks like winter finally decided to arrive.


Just a chilly morning, it's going to be nearly 60 today. Wait a couple of days and get back to us about winter temps.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh I know. Finally will feel like real duck huntin weather. I may actually wear the neoprenes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


>


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 22, 2013)

Snow depth or rain??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2013)

klfutrelle said:


> Snow depth or rain??


The snow depth chart usually doesn't show rain totals.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 711690



come on with it!!!

hey you ever looked at this www.instantweathermaps.com


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a chilly morning, it's going to be nearly 60 today. Wait a couple of days and get back to us about winter temps.



Like this?  It was about 15 this morning. 

Today Mostly sunny, with a high near 23. Northwest wind around 14 mph. 

Tonight Partly cloudy, with a low around 14. Northwest wind 8 to 10 mph. 

Wednesday Mostly sunny, with a high near 34. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph. 

Wednesday Night A slight chance of snow after 4am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 21. Northwest wind 6 to 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Thursday A slight chance of snow before 11am. Partly sunny, with a high near 35. Northwest wind 5 to 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Thursday Night A chance of freezing rain after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 30. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Friday Rain or freezing rain likely before 10am, then rain. High near 44. Chance of precipitation is 90%.

Friday Night Rain and snow likely. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24. Chance of precipitation is 60%.

Saturday Partly sunny, with a high near 30.


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 22, 2013)

Feb = interesting ??? Guru's see anything setting up??


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 22, 2013)

Again a cold rain.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 22, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Again a cold rain.



Not where I'm going to be.    Thursday night it is going to be 6 degrees where I'm going and have a high of 24 on Friday.


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The snow depth chart usually doesn't show rain totals.



I hadn't had my coffee yet.  I looked everywhere for what kind of chart that was this morning. lol


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 22, 2013)

Temp keeps going down in forecast for Friday. Anything on that? Forecasting rain as well.


----------



## orrb (Jan 22, 2013)

I heard that parts of north Ga will get frozen rain on Friday night.  Anyone else heard this?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Temp keeps going down in forecast for Friday. Anything on that? Forecasting rain as well.



Nope that's just the messican messin' w/ us!


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll raise you this!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 22, 2013)

Ain't no tv weather person gonna call for snow this soon after they blew it last week


----------



## orrb (Jan 22, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Ain't no tv weather person gonna call for snow this soon after they blew it last week



Your right they will wait until last min to say anything.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 22, 2013)

I could care less for a snow on a Friday night or Saturday.  Those snow days don't get me out of work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2013)

Word of caution, the twisterdata snow depth map doesn't really distinguish between snow and freezing rain as well as it really should. Just a thought, doesn't mean it will happen, just had to interject that tidbit of info.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What are the GON weather experts forecasting????


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 22, 2013)

Heard from a friends father who works with Jackson EMC they were told to keep their ears on for Friday evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2013)

mewabbithunter said:


> What are the GON weather experts forecasting????


Well, one of them linked this to me on another website. Not saying I agree with it 100% just yet, but it does fit the developing scenario if the timing is right. This orignated from Brad Panovich, of WCNC's page.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 22, 2013)

And you laughed at me when I posted about possibility of winter weather on the 25th last week.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 22, 2013)

Miguel, I'm sure you know this but Spann just had a post on FB about a possible freezing rain event over north Alabama on Friday. I believe it was the Rpm model showing that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> And you laughed at me when I posted about possibility of winter weather on the 25th last week.


I wasn't laughing about that, I was laughing about the redundant information.


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 23, 2013)

I predict we will see some form of precipitation, the sun will rise and fall, and the wind will blow. Who's with me?


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 23, 2013)

The local weather talking heads are now discussing freezing precipitation late Thursday night thru Friday morning. Up to a. 25 in some areas.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 23, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> The local weather talking heads are now discussing freezing precipitation late Thursday night thru Friday morning. Up to a. 25 in some areas.



Not gonna happen.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well some of my buddies that are lineman have been placed on full alert. They had a briefing this morning. Media is silent about this one.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 23, 2013)

not gonna happen.... it won't get below 38 in most places south of TN...just sayin....




BRING IT!>>>


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USGA9753


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 23, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USGA9753




phfttttt.....


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 23, 2013)

Saw this map this morning.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 23, 2013)

Ol MC was calling for this on the last thread. I thought he was crazy


----------



## willbuck (Jan 23, 2013)

Get your firewood to the house and covered and some Kerosene for your lanterns - this one could be a doozy for North GA.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll be driving home from Boston Friday night into Saturday morning. I don't feel good about that.


----------



## Resica (Jan 23, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> I'll be driving home from Boston Friday night into Saturday morning. I don't feel good about that.



How you making out up there? Was 7 here this morning.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 23, 2013)

C'mon now 1/4" of ice ain't nothin'! Lol


----------



## DDD (Jan 23, 2013)

Posting from my phone:

Wedge will be in good. The question will be how much moisture comes in. It depends on which model you trust. The next 2 model runs will tell a better story because they will have better data loaded into them concerning moisture abounts. I will be posting more stuff tonight.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 23, 2013)

Ut O. Got DDD posting from his phone. Its gonna do something for sure now.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 23, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Ut O. Got DDD posting from his phone. Its gonna do something for sure now.


----------



## DDD (Jan 23, 2013)

Yall got firewood?


----------



## zworley3 (Jan 23, 2013)

DDD said:


> Yall got firewood?



Yes sir! Bring it!


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 23, 2013)

DDD said:


> Yall got firewood?



Yes indeed...Sounds like this could get interesting.


----------



## DDD (Jan 23, 2013)

Miguel may have to change his name to nostradomis.  Seems ne GA is in for a good shot at an ice storm. Latest models are kicking out more rain onto a very good wedge of cold air.  This will start Thursday night into Friday morning. I look for watches to be up by midnight tonight.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 23, 2013)

So only NE GA? Nothing in the N. central or NW part of GA?


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 23, 2013)

Time to get some milk and bread.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

DDD said:


> Yall got firewood?





zworley3 said:


> Yes sir! Bring it!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm supposed to fly to DC Friday morning, so my bet is something will definitely happen to mess that up.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone got any firewood in NE Ga. My red oak I split still green.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2013)

Whatever happens won't keep me out of the duck hole this weekend.


----------



## JosephSparks (Jan 23, 2013)

I am assuming A LOT more will be known this evening or in the morning.  Time is not a weatherman's friend


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope it doesn't mess up our Youth Hunt in Troup/Heard counties! Will it go through west Ga. before dark Friday?


----------



## Naturegirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Where's the moisture going to come from??  I see nothing to the North or West of us.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 23, 2013)

Well the winter storm watches are now being posted. Saying North GA, north of a line from Rome to Gainsville. Most of precip falling during the day on Friday. .25" of ice.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> Well the winter storm watches are now being posted. Saying North GA, north of a line from Rome to Gainsville. Most of precip falling during the day on Friday. .25" of ice.



Yep just got one for my area!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Jan 23, 2013)

Im getting my gas logs ready!


----------



## DDD (Jan 23, 2013)

I predict they add counties on the east and ne side of the state.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 23, 2013)

DDD said:


> I predict they add counties on the east and ne side of the state.



You gonna post up some maps with your own special lines drawn in?


----------



## higgy (Jan 23, 2013)

Keep up with the info. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Jan 23, 2013)

DDD said:


> I predict they add counties on the east and ne side of the state.



What do you think for the Augusta area? Anything


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2013)

We've still got snow left here from last week. Looks like it's gonna have some company.


----------



## DDD (Jan 23, 2013)

elfiii said:


> You gonna post up some maps with your own special lines drawn in?



Yes sir. 

I want to see the models at 11:30 tonight and then I will make a call. I can tell you that the typical CAD areas will be prime. Again, how much moisture we get will tell the story.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2013)

NOAA is covering all of the bases by putting this very liberal coverage map out. If it starts freezing early then all bets are off as to where and how much, if the CAD isn't strong enough and the warm air pushes it out then it'll be a cold rain event, except for at NCHillbillies house, where it will be one big ice sculpture.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 23, 2013)

My money is on cold rain.  The forecast is 50/50


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 23, 2013)

Im hoping cold rain. Want bother me a bit if yall have lost it on this one.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 23, 2013)

Last time my area was suppose to have 1/2" of snow and we had fog and mist. I say we will receive a mess up here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2013)

Hugh and D, will I at least get a frost down here?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 23, 2013)

Forecast changed again.  I bet this thing drys up like it did last week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

DDD said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> I want to see the models at 11:30 tonight and then I will make a call. I can tell you that the typical CAD areas will be prime. Again, how much moisture we get will tell the story.


Glad you're back! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> NOAA is covering all of the bases by putting this very liberal coverage map out. If it starts freezing early then all bets are off as to where and how much, if the CAD isn't strong enough and the warm air pushes it out then it'll be a cold rain event, except for at NCHillbillies house, where it will be one big ice sculpture.
> 
> View attachment 711978



where you been all day.


----------



## DDD (Jan 23, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Forecast changed again.  I bet this thing drys up like it did last week.



One thing is for sure, how much precip is going to be what makes or breaks this.

I still say this thing could surprise... no one model has a good handle on precip amounts.  Just  12 hours ago GFS and NAM both were spitting out almost 1/2" of moisture.

I am not going to pass judgement just yet.

I will post more in a few hours.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 23, 2013)

Intellicast projecting more precip and posting watches. My neighbor from Jackson EMC placed on call. Was his weekend off. Poor guy. His anniversary.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for the safety of the linemen if this comes to bad.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Forecast changed again.  I bet this thing drys up like it did last week.



The one last week was spitting snow when we got to middle Alabama down 20 headed to MS.  The highway was completely covered.  I don't think it stuck long but it was coming down so hard in giant wet flakes, the melting couldn't keep up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Intellicast projecting more precip and posting watches. My neighbor from Jackson EMC placed on call. Was his weekend off. Poor guy. His anniversary.



Been there. Done that. Hubby was on the line for months on end.


----------



## Resica (Jan 23, 2013)

Nippy here. 10 degrees and it's not 8 o'clock yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thoughts and prayers for the safety of the linemen if this comes to bad.



Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been there. Done that. Hubby was on the line for months on end.





Yep. I missed a lot of memory makers. And I regret it more than it shows.


----------



## Naturegirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Resica said:


> Nippy here. 10 degrees and it's not 8 o'clock yet.



Nippy??  Shoot I call that awful cold!!


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 23, 2013)

DDD said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> I want to see the models at 11:30 tonight and then I will make a call. I can tell you that the typical CAD areas will be prime. Again, how much moisture we get will tell the story.



Alright, keep us posted !! 
Wood-stove, milk and bread ready...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 23, 2013)

Firewood busted up.. Milk bread stocked up and the stuff to make a big ole pot of Chilie in the morning.. bring it on..lol..


----------



## DDD (Jan 24, 2013)

Unless something drastically changes in the next 24 hours, this system is going to be moisture starved to make a mess.  The NE GA Mountains in my opinion stand the best chance of seeing anything of significance.  

We might see a glaze on things here, but I am not sure its even going to be enough to wet the roads at this point.

The Canadian model is the only one that looks scary at the moment but even it is short lived.

I will try and post more sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 24, 2013)

DDD said:


> Unless something drastically changes in the next 24 hours, this system is going to be moisture starved to make a mess.


Basically what Ken Cooke said earlier tonight....but I check with you for confirmation....Thank you for your time.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 24, 2013)

Saw DOT trucks in action off Athens hwy in Gainesville. Saw the scrapers stacking up. We shall see.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2013)

huntinglady74 said:


> Firewood busted up.. Milk bread stocked up and the stuff to make a big ole pot of Chilie in the morning.. bring it on..lol..


I would be highly surprised to see anything in LaGrange, but if nothing else, y'all will be heavily supplied for making SOS with chili for days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2013)

y'all be careful out there tomorrow.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> y'all be careful out there tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 712028



I find that map hard to believe.  When I left for work In Dawson cty this morning it was very warm.  I just don't see it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> I find that map hard to believe.  When I left for work In Dawson cty this morning it was very warm.  I just don't see it.


Y'all are about 10 degrees ahead of your morning forecast temps and only a degree away from your forecast temps for the high today. I think you'll understand a little better when you wake up in the morning. 

Then again, this one might just be a bust, which I prefer. I hate ice.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 24, 2013)

That looks like Peachtree City . What does GSP say ??


----------



## zworley3 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am headed to Gatlinburg tomorrow around noon.

 If its that bad in NoGa I can assume that it will be a soup sandwich with a side of ice?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2013)

zworley3 said:


> I am headed to Gatlinburg tomorrow around noon.
> 
> If its that bad in NoGa I can assume that it will be a soup sandwich with a side of ice?


Good luck with that. If it were me, and the trip to Gatlinburg were mandatory, I'd head out today and get a motel up there. If it weren't mandatory I just flat out wouldn't bother.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

park the ice/snow/sleet in north paulding right on the bartow line please


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 24, 2013)

Naturegirl said:


> Where's the moisture going to come from??  I see nothing to the North or West of us.



i would like to know the same thing


----------



## Naturegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> i would like to know the same thing



Yea, I'm still not seeing it.  However, I'm not a meteorologist but I have stayed at a Holiday Inn.  

I'll leave the final analysis to the weather gurus.


----------



## Priest (Jan 24, 2013)

What I am worried about is being stranded away from home. I keep hearing it will be a daytime event.... I live in Hiram and am working a job site in Cumming. If it starts up tomorrow in Cumming, should I just hit the road for home immediately?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 24, 2013)

Priest said:


> What I am worried about is being stranded away from home. I keep hearing it will be a daytime event.... I live in Hiram and am working a job site in Cumming. If it starts up tomorrow in Cumming, should I just hit the road for home immediately?



IMO, it would be to late when it starts!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

Priest said:


> What I am worried about is being stranded away from home. I keep hearing it will be a daytime event.... I live in Hiram and am working a job site in Cumming. If it starts up tomorrow in Cumming, should I just hit the road for home immediately?



call in sick and after all is frozen over take your truck out for some magnificent donut cutting


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NOAA is covering all of the bases by putting this very liberal coverage map out. If it starts freezing early then all bets are off as to where and how much, if the CAD isn't strong enough and the warm air pushes it out then it'll be a cold rain event, except for at NCHillbillies house, where it will be one big ice sculpture. View attachment 711978



I doubt it.  We just don't get much freezing rain here this high up-it's usually either rain, snow, or sleet. The bad part is that I can't say the same for where I work.


----------



## Priest (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm the Foreman,I can't call in sick....  And my giant work van is terrifying sideways, trust me on that.  I'll load the chains in the van and keep an eye on this thread....try to leave before it gets stupid if I get the chance.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 24, 2013)

Ain't gonna do nothing! Missed it again.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Jan 24, 2013)

When can we expect an update from the GON weather experts?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

mewabbithunter said:


> When can we expect an update from the GON weather experts?



they will be here ... patients bro


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> they will be here ... _*patients *_bro


They're Doctors toooo?????????


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 24, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Ain't gonna do nothing! Missed it again.



I agree with this statement.


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 24, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> I agree with this statement.


I concur!


----------



## kracker (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> They're Doctors toooo?????????


I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice this......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice this......


 sometimes they're just too good to pass up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sometimes they're just too good to pass up!



yep


----------



## ryano (Jan 24, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Ain't gonna do nothing! Missed it again.



I would be very upset with this statement if the forecast was snow    but it being ice, I hope you are RIGHT!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 24, 2013)

I still won't to know where its coming from lol


----------



## fjmcgowa (Jan 24, 2013)

Winter Storm Warning has just been posted for north georgia...


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 24, 2013)

ryano said:


> I would be very upset with this statement if the forecast was snow    but it being ice, I hope you are RIGHT!


Oh Im right. I doubt it even drizzles any. You notice the lack of our weather persons on here don't ya? If it was gonna do anything. It would be buzzing on here  What did the tv weather say?


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 24, 2013)

The TV weather said from Canton northward will get some icy precip and to the east will have the largest accumulations.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 24, 2013)

TV says ice north of I-20,cold rain for the rest.


----------



## ShootinCreek (Jan 24, 2013)

Hang on folks. Winter's a comin !!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 24, 2013)

Wsb says .25 inches of ice in Dawson cty.  Don't believe them.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 24, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Wsb says .25 inches of ice in Dawson cty.  Don't believe them.


 Dang!!! Call em and tell em they are idiots lol.


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 24, 2013)

Just saw that they closed Polk County schools for tomorrow.  Now if more Northern county's would close schools for today.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

Matt.M said:


> Just saw that they closed Polk County schools for tomorrow.  Now if more Northern county's would close schools for today.........



pullin the trigger a little early aint they


----------



## ryano (Jan 24, 2013)

Pickens county schools are now closed tomorrow.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 24, 2013)

What Tha crap? I used to walk to school 5 miles up hill both ways. Now they call it off cause the wind might blow.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 24, 2013)

I bet this school closing trend gains a lot of momentum since these 2 have pulled the trigger pretty quickly. Maybe they are getting more confident we are going to have some freezing precip since the temps will get down fairly low tonight?


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> pullin the trigger a little early aint they



They have snow days built into their calendars, so this will benefit the parents to find child care early.  Not fun at 6AM, when you have to be at work in an hour.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice this......


I was also wandering who else wood notice. Their seems to be alot of people who mix up they're word spellings.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 24, 2013)

DCHunter said:


> I was also wandering who else wood notice. Their seems to be alot of people who mix up they're word spellings.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 24, 2013)

Am I the only one hitting refresh every 5 minutes hoping to see an update by Miguel or DDD?


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 24, 2013)

This guy is guilty too.  ^^^^^


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 24, 2013)

no..... i am guilty too lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 24, 2013)

Out of FFC:



> 000
> FXUS62 KFFC 242019
> AFDFFC
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 24, 2013)

I predict it will get cold tonight with a chance of percipitation in the form of rain, cold rain, possible freezing rain, or sleet....or nothing at all....


Nostradamus......I is.....

If you wake up tomorrow and your car door is stuck shut...you'll know...


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 24, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Out of FFC:



Thanks for posting this. Very interesting forecast....


----------



## ryano (Jan 24, 2013)

Gilmer county just closed schools tomorrow. Surprised Fannin hasnt yet.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 24, 2013)

Wade Chandler said:


> Am I the only one hitting refresh every 5 minutes hoping to see an update by Miguel or DDD?


No


----------



## DDD (Jan 24, 2013)

What's up peeps!


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 24, 2013)

Man its good to hear from you Triple D.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## DDD (Jan 24, 2013)

Quite frankly models don't tell the story this close out.  Watching the radar, wet bulb temps, dew points and humidity will be key.

I know this sounds like weather man talk, but I could see this being significant up around Wade's way all the way down to Gainesville.  Also, if the precip can trap the cold air at the ground  in the Gwinnett... 316 corridor out to Athens... it could be interesting.  Or it could be a whole lot of clouds and chilly air.

Some models are showing the CAD staying in place through Saturday morning.

There is just so much info and "if this" and "if that" its really too hard to tell until the radar gets going.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks DDD!!!!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 24, 2013)

Unfortunately, I won't be on the mountain tomorrow to give y'all the updates!  I will say that there is some cold air up here.  High today was 41, but we're at 33 right now.  All it will take is the precip coming in.  Hoping it won't come in till after my flight leaves tomorrow though!
Thanks for the update DDD!!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 24, 2013)

mmmm hmmm...


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 24, 2013)

When should we be looking for it???


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 24, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> When should we be looking for it???



x2


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, I just saw the DOT spreading sand all the way down I675. They had 4 trucks spreading sand


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2013)

3ringer said:


> Wow, I just saw the DOT spreading sand all the way down I675. They had 4 trucks spreading sand



They've laid the salt brine to I-40 and I-26 here.


----------



## rospaw (Jan 24, 2013)

When is this stuff suppose to start around the Ellijay /575 area?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 24, 2013)

I think that graphic is DDD telling us, "told ya so".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2013)

Wade Chandler said:


> Am I the only one hitting refresh every 5 minutes hoping to see an update by Miguel or DDD?


What? Can't a man fight off pneumonia in peace?

Like DDD said, until the radar starts picking it up nobody will know. If Mr. Murphy has his way, the local Mets are going to be embarrassed real bad, one way or the other.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Jan 24, 2013)

I got my gas fire logs going so I'm good either way.


----------



## the prospector (Jan 24, 2013)

What I need me is an old perculator coffee pot!!!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 24, 2013)

Better be good in north Georgia I don't wanna go to work would rather see how far I can get in my baja bug or dirt bike haha!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 24, 2013)

Have chainsaw, will travel!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? Can't a man fight off pneumonia in peace?
> 
> Like DDD said, until the radar starts picking it up nobody will know. If Mr. Murphy has his way, the local Mets are going to be embarrassed real bad, one way or the other.



Get better bud.  Montana had it in Dec.  See you on the otherside.....going to bed.


----------



## Resica (Jan 24, 2013)

12 degrees here.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 24, 2013)

I wish I knew what our area will be like for tomorrow. Gotta leave the house around 5:30am for clinicals. I hate driving in bad weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2013)

Patriot44 said:


> Get better bud.  Montana had it in Dec.  See you on the otherside.....going to bed.


Well, that is what was suspected is why I had to go do the chest xrays. My wife found out I'll be getting a call from the Dr. tomorrow requiring that I schedule an echo-cardiogram. From the xrays he thinks it's more likely an enlarged heart and some pulmonary edema set up because of it, (explains why I feel like I'm drowning if I lay on my left side, but I feel fine if I lay on my right side) and the sinus infection / chest cold I had back in early November set it all off down this path we're on now. 

Oh the joy of getting old.  

Must be why the walk/run intervals I was trying to do over the summer and fall felt like it was going to kill me when I increased the distance and intensity. 

Now, about that ice storm we're going to have that nobody thinks we're going to have in the north metro area.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I wish I knew what our area will be like for tomorrow. Gotta leave the house around 5:30am for clinicals. I hate driving in bad weather.


Wanna come clinical on me? I'm becoming quite the case study.


----------



## Foxmeister (Jan 24, 2013)

They've already closed White and Habersham County schools for tomorrow.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 24, 2013)

Here in Hickory Flat it's down to 29-30 already. Seems like that is a bit colder for this time of the evening than originally forecast.


----------



## WoodUSMC (Jan 24, 2013)

Fannin County schools closed tomorrow.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> Here in Hickory Flat it's down to 29-30 already. Seems like that is a bit colder for this time of the evening than originally forecast.



Wonder if they'll close the schools here? Seems like they are gonna wait til the very last minute!


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Wonder if they'll close the schools here? Seems like they are gonna wait til the very last minute!


I agree. Every county around us has closed thus far


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 24, 2013)

Bartow is closed but the Cartersville city schools are not. ARGH!


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 24, 2013)

Channel 2 just mentioned a few minutes ago that the 575 corridor and east of that in cherokee county could see .3" of ice....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> Channel 2 just mentioned a few minutes ago that the 575 corridor and east of that in cherokee county could see .3" of ice....



Dr.P needs to get on the wagon & close the schools!


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dr.P needs to get on the wagon & close the schools!



Indeed!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 25, 2013)

Nothing yet. I just came from Talking Rock back to Historic Matt Ga. Its cooool though.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 25, 2013)

My temp here is now up to 36...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 25, 2013)

3:30 in the morning here at work,me and 1 partner tonight.
I leave partner in control room to do a building check,while on the other end of the building,I hear the door squeak as it is openingthen I hear the trash can(on wheels)go rolling across the loading dock



.
Stupid wind,blowing pretty hard here in acworth.36 degrees


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dry as a bone here in Paulding, but a wee bit breezy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

A slightly breezy, 36 degrees here in the chalk mines of Washington County.


----------



## grewupstockcar (Jan 25, 2013)

Nothing in Cartersville


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 25, 2013)

A balmy 21* up here, with a light snow. It's actually quite pleasant compared the past 5 days.


----------



## Foxmeister (Jan 25, 2013)

Nothing here yet in White County at 0619.


----------



## zworley3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sitting here at the office in downtown Atlanta,  my weather station is showing 34 with a low last night of 31 and no precip.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2013)

0630 it's 30 degrees in Bold Springs.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 25, 2013)

Phfttttttt!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## orrb (Jan 25, 2013)

Just light rain here in Paulding County, don't really expect to see anything.  it is 36 here.  I have to leave at 7:30 to go to UWG in Carrolton.  Hope it doesn't freeze OTW there.


----------



## zworley3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 712186




Its looking pretty thin down this way.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's the drizzle and mist we need to worry about. 29 here and not getting about it looks like.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 25, 2013)

Doesnt look like enough wet stuff to amount to much.


----------



## ryano (Jan 25, 2013)

much ado about nothing here in Pickens county.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Foxmeister (Jan 25, 2013)

We are now receiving freezing rain in White County.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Jan 25, 2013)

Ice here in Duluth... it's in my sweet tea. 34 degrees.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 25, 2013)

Foxmeister said:


> We are now receiving freezing rain in White County.



Yep, i'm in Ingles parking lot and she is about froze... To bad I can't throw a circle


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 25, 2013)

Got a glaze on everything here in Dahlonega.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

ryano said:


> much ado about nothing here in Pickens county.



Same here in Cherokee Co......but hey at least they decided to close the schools here My kids are tickled but now they are wondering where all the ice is at. My daughter said she saw ice on the road in the neighborhood. I told her it's not even raining, honey!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

Wade Chandler said:


> Got a glaze on everything here in Dahlonega.



Kwit yer braggin... sum uf us aint gittin nuthin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Kwit yer braggin... sum uf us aint gittin nuthin







Kaaaaaang !!!!  Awwww Hail . . .  I got nuttin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kaaaaaang !!!!  Awwww Hail . . .  I got nuttin.



me either! i was wishin for to be hind end deep to 10ft indian


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 25, 2013)

Freezing rain in Blairsville.


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Freezing rain and sleet here North of Cumming


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, that is what was suspected is why I had to go do the chest xrays. My wife found out I'll be getting a call from the Dr. tomorrow requiring that I schedule an echo-cardiogram. From the xrays he thinks it's more likely an enlarged heart and some pulmonary edema set up because of it, (explains why I feel like I'm drowning if I lay on my left side, but I feel fine if I lay on my right side) and the sinus infection / chest cold I had back in early November set it all off down this path we're on now.
> 
> Oh the joy of getting old.
> 
> ...


 Dang, shuggums, keep me posted, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 25, 2013)

Comming down in Cumming!31.9deg


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2013)

47 and a little cloudy here.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 25, 2013)

sleeting in white co... about to go ride the roads!!!


----------



## zworley3 (Jan 25, 2013)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> sleeting in white co... about to go ride the roads!!!



Keep it between the ditches


----------



## Resica (Jan 25, 2013)

13 here.


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 25, 2013)

29 here and sleeting in Athens. Pics to come!


----------



## savreds (Jan 25, 2013)

klfutrelle said:


> 29 here and sleeting in Athens. Pics to come!



I'm waiting on the call from my son up at UGA to tell me he is sliding down Lumpkin hill on a cafateria tray. I just hope he avoids any large objects!!!


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Paymaster (Jan 25, 2013)

Nut'n in Newnan yet!


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 25, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Nut'n in Newnan yet!




Hope it stays this way!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 25, 2013)

Freezing rain,sleet and very lil snow in northern forsyth,southern dawson co. Truck temp says 28. Steps froze over. Trucks froze over.


----------



## ryano (Jan 25, 2013)

Im listening to Fannin county's scanner feed on my iPhone and its an absolute mess up there. Wrecks everywhere.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2013)

ryano said:


> Im listening to Fannin county's scanner feed on my iPhone and its an absolute mess up there. Wrecks everywhere.


 THAT I hate to hear about!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

aint hardly got anyone viewin this thread... guess we should jus shut it down!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 25, 2013)

23 here, light freezing rain and sleet off and on.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gainesville becoming a mess.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks like the brunt of the precip is coming in much later? I just looked at the future radar and for Canton looks like a ton of freezing rain/sleet from 1-3:30pm.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 25, 2013)

well... roads were not frozen... doing nothing in white co.... can someone tell me how 53 is in dawsonville past dawson forrest


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 25, 2013)

Its bad somewhere up there. I heard em talking on news about 53 somewhere. I came back home before 53 .Was 28. Be careful.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll be on that road in the moring, hope all the water/ice is off the road!


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 25, 2013)

We got nothing here.  About 3 miles from Stone Mountain.


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 25, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> Looks like the brunt of the precip is coming in much later? I just looked at the future radar and for Canton looks like a ton of freezing rain/sleet from 1-3:30pm.



wondering the same thing.  It's holding at 28 deg. here and watching that larger batch of precip knocking on the door in NW Ga.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 25, 2013)

jbird1 said:


> wondering the same thing.  It's holding at 28 deg. here and watching that larger batch of precip knocking on the door in NW Ga.


You sure you don't live in Historic Matt?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 25, 2013)

Nothing up here in chatsworth or dalton roads all clear.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 25, 2013)

26 degrees here. Winter weather warning expanded into Jackson County. Original forecast said 40 by this time.


----------



## xjd33x (Jan 25, 2013)

Gilmer County east of Ellijay is nasty! 25 degrees and raining.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 25, 2013)

It sleeted here earlier for about 20 min.  My back deck is iced over, but not much else.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 25, 2013)

The freezing rain advisory has been extended to 6pm here in Cherokee county. Just came across the weather radio. I see a lot of rain north of us heading in this direction.


----------



## rospaw (Jan 25, 2013)

xjd33x said:


> Gilmer County east of Ellijay is nasty! 25 degrees and raining.



Have you been down 515 towards Jasper? Wondering if the roads are ok for kids Doc app.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2013)

ice makes for some qualtay donut cuttin! just sayin!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 25, 2013)

Still frozen here in Banks county. 26deg ish at the moment


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> The freezing rain advisory has been extended to 6pm here in Cherokee county. Just came across the weather radio. I see a lot of rain north of us heading in this direction.



Just got back from exit 19. Its raining pretty good right there & it's freezing on my car. I saw a channel 2 news van headin north on 575 as I was headin south.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Just got back from exit 19. Its raining pretty good right there & it's freezing on my car. I saw a channel 2 news van headin north on 575 as I was headin south.



Crap! Be safe!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> ice makes for some qualtay donut cuttin! just sayin!



You're thinking about snow, ice ain't good for anything unless you like it in your drink.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Dang, shuggums, keep me posted, hope you feel better soon!


Echocardiogram scheduled for 9am on Tuesday. 

High and dry and around 32 here in bold springs.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> Crap! Be safe!! Thanks for the update!



Thank you! We are back home now! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Echocardiogram scheduled for 9am on Tuesday.
> 
> High and dry and around 32 here in bold springs.



 you feel better soon!


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh well maybe next time...


----------



## DDD (Jan 25, 2013)

UBER-DIESEL said:


> Oh well maybe next time...



Next time maybe sooner than later.  eyes on Thursday - Saturday of next week.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 26, 2013)

Well after today with just a bunch of slush looks like we will be tornado huntin for the rest of the winter.


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 26, 2013)

A flop, fizz, fizz!!!!


----------



## bigbuckhuntn (Jan 26, 2013)

if your driving on icy roads remember to stay out of the lettuce and inbetween the mustard and mayonaise


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 26, 2013)

Resica said:


> 13 here.



Balmy compared to North Mass Friday morn.  It was 5 degrees with a good 10-15 mph wind.  The real fun was coming down I-81 last night right below 78.  They got slammed with 3-5 inches right at rush hour.  When the road got sparkly, I knew it was about to get squirrely.  Sure enough, the next hill I felt my rear wheels of my dually slip.  Hill after that, traffic was at a standstill.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 26, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if your driving on icy roads remember to stay out of the lettuce and inbetween the mustard and mayonaise



Actually on icy roads, your best traction is often with 2 of your wheels on the grass, when driving slow anyways.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 26, 2013)

DDD said:


> Next time maybe sooner than later.  eyes on Thursday - Saturday of next week.



You looking at the 31st-2nd?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 26, 2013)

Supposed to be in the 70s this week ain't it?


----------



## higgy (Jan 26, 2013)

Talk to us DDD, what you see?


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 27, 2013)

Severe weather.


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2013)

higgy said:


> Talk to us DDD, what you see?



Friday the GFS and the EURO both had an Upper level Low that just absolutely pounded the SE with snow.

Well, the models did a huge flip flop.  So now we are looking at severe wx. instead of winter wx.

However, February looks to be interesting looking down the road.  The pattern is our friend.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, its the middle of winter and there are no post for two days. That is spooky.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 29, 2013)

Check the severe weather thread.


----------



## Naturegirl (Jan 31, 2013)

So guys I'm wondering if the old wives tale will hold true: Thunder in January= snow in 10 days.  What's it looking like for the 8-9th of February??


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 31, 2013)

Naturegirl said:


> So guys I'm wondering if the old wives tale will hold true: Thunder in January= snow in 10 days.  What's it looking like for the 8-9th of February??


We will see I recken cause it shore nuff was thundering yesterday.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2013)

Snowed the ground white here this morning. They're calling for 2"-4" tonight with a high of 27* tomorrow, 35 mph wind gusts. More light snow Sat. night-Sun. morning.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Jan 31, 2013)

Where's DDD?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 31, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Snowed the ground white here this morning. They're calling for 2"-4" tonight with a high of 27* tomorrow, 35 mph wind gusts. More light snow Sat. night-Sun. morning.



They are predicting flurries here Sat evening.


----------



## savreds (Jan 31, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Snowed the ground white here this morning. They're calling for 2"-4" tonight with a high of 27* tomorrow, 35 mph wind gusts. More light snow Sat. night-Sun. morning.



quit rubbin it in will ya!!!


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 1, 2013)

So..............about that groundhog at daylight. Shadow or no? Any predictions for February?


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 1, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Any predictions for February?



Each day will be slightly longer than the one before it. Also, it will start getting warmer in two weeks.


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 2, 2013)

No talk on here about this evening? Looks to be iffy? For us hill folk I mean.


----------



## klfutrelle (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like the experts left the forum.


----------



## bhunter (Feb 2, 2013)

Been in Franklin Tennessee looking at place for youth group summer camp, woke up to 2 inches yesterday. Me and my wife spent the night in Nashville last night and woke up to snow here this morning. Maybe it will follow us back home


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 2, 2013)

Had a couple inches here yesterday morning, they're calling for 2"-5" tonight. And I ain't too far from Georgia.


----------



## rospaw (Feb 2, 2013)

Snowing good here in ellijay! I say a good inch so far on the ground.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 2, 2013)

'bout an inch in Union and still coming down!


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 2, 2013)

Left folks near Turners Corner. Spittin good there.


----------



## tcward (Feb 2, 2013)

Snowing in Cleveland!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 2, 2013)

4'' on Cathead!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 2, 2013)

Flurries in Cherokee co.


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 2, 2013)

mewabbithunter said:


> Looks like the experts left the forum.



Prolly cuz they "missed" this one


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2013)

Snowing in north forsyth.


----------



## crokseti (Feb 2, 2013)

Here in Blueridge we have 2.5 inches and looks like more on the way. It stopped for a little while but they say that it will start up again, which it just has, and keep it up till around 7pm. Looks pretty.It will be all gone tomorrow.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 2, 2013)

Raining and 30 degrees in Dalton.  Thats a recipe for disaster for people who don't realize how cold it is and are driving 70 mph on I-75.   I'll guarantee Grassy is covered up right now with a bunch of snow and idiots.


----------



## savreds (Feb 2, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Had a couple inches here yesterday morning, they're calling for 2"-5" tonight. And I ain't too far from Georgia.



My oldest son is heading up your way. He was coming up with three other guys but they backed out, so he is heading on up solo to Smokemont, to camp. That boy loves hiking and camping and has been dying to get back up there with some snow. 
The wife isn't to keen on the idea but sometimes a guy has just  got to go for it, even if it's on your own. Wish I could go with him!


----------



## savreds (Feb 2, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Prolly cuz they "missed" this one



I think da guy what used to have da "free cat" avatar mentioned it in post #295!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 2, 2013)

crokseti said:


> Here in Blueridge we have 2.5 inches and looks like more on the way. It stopped for a little while but they say that it will start up again, which it just has, and keep it up till around 7pm. Looks pretty.It will be all gone tomorrow.



Still snowing & about 3'' on the ground


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2013)

Raining like crazy here now.


----------



## ShootinCreek (Feb 2, 2013)

We got about 3-4" here up on the  head of the CREEK! Still comin down like crazy! I guess we livin rite here in the hills!!


----------



## DDD (Feb 2, 2013)

Wade Chandler texted me a pic of what he has up there on the hill and he has almost at 5".


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 2, 2013)

Flurried for 10 seconds, sleet for 10 sec and rain for 2hrs! I'll take it!


----------



## DDD (Feb 2, 2013)

From Wade Chandler up there on the hill:


----------



## savreds (Feb 2, 2013)

my cousin messaged me on Facebook earlier and said it was really coming down just outside of Cleveland earlier!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 2, 2013)

DDD said:


> From Wade Chandler up there on the hill:



A half inch of that looks photoshopped!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Feb 2, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> A half inch of that looks photoshopped!



Because I have Photoshop on my phone. And some of y'all wonder why the serious posts are few and far between. . .


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 2, 2013)

6" on folks place north of Turners Corner.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 2, 2013)

Wade Chandler said:


> Because I have Photoshop on my phone. And some of y'all wonder why the serious posts are few and far between. . .



Easy! Just a joke!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Feb 3, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Easy! Just a joke!



Probably taken a little too seriously since I'm stuck at work and I'm supposed to be off but can't get out because of the snow.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 3, 2013)

Wade Chandler said:


> Probably taken a little too seriously since I'm stuck at work and I'm supposed to be off but can't get out because of the snow.


 be safe!


----------



## klfutrelle (Feb 3, 2013)

I drove to blairsville during the snow last night from Athens. Lots of cars in the ditches and some 4x4's that couldn't make it up hills. Snow totals that I seen were anywhere from 2" to 7". It looks like an ice rink in my hotel parking lot. I will post some pics up in a bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2013)

klfutrelle said:


> I drove to blairsville during the snow last night from Athens. Lots of cars in the ditches and some 4x4's that couldn't make it up hills. Snow totals that I seen were anywhere from 2" to 7". It looks like an ice rink in my hotel parking lot. I will post some pics up in a bit.


Glad we missed it down our way. My brain is already in Spring weather mode.


----------



## klfutrelle (Feb 3, 2013)

Took these on the way up with the phone. Will post some more later with the Nikon.


----------



## savreds (Feb 3, 2013)

I talked to  my son last night around 9:00pm, he had already set up the tent at Smokemont Campground and had drove back into Cherokee to get something to eat and to do some studying. He was back at the park entrance and said the snow had let up some but it was suppose to pick back up around 11:00 and snow most of the night and up until around noon. 
He planned to do a 6 mile hike before heading back to Athens late this afternoon.
He gets to have all the fun!


----------



## savreds (Feb 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad we missed it down our way. My brain is already in Spring weather mode.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad we missed it down our way. My brain is already in Spring weather mode.



I've been to Boston, Toledo, and Louisville in the past two weeks.  It's snowed everywhere I've went and driving in that stuff is no fun.  I'm ready for some warmer weather asap.


----------



## klfutrelle (Feb 3, 2013)

A few more on the way down.


----------



## DDD (Feb 3, 2013)

Going to have to start paying attention to the Valentines Day time frame.  The planets may align and we *might* have a shot at some snow.

Might be our last shot for this winter.


The event this past weekend in NGA was a pretty good one.  It was not expected and over performed.  My favorite kind.


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 4, 2013)

DDD said:


> Going to have to start paying attention to the Valentines Day time frame.  The planets may align and we *might* have a shot at some snow.
> 
> Might be our last shot for this winter.
> 
> ...


This would be a perfect Valentines Day gift!  Hopefully things align and we can get our one good snow for the winter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2013)

****NOTICE****

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7606252#post7606252

If you have a question regarding a specific map, or general weather questions regarding data take it to the thread above. We are attempting to un-clutter the actual weather sites and this is the best way we can think of to do it and keep things on topic in all threads.

Please bookmark the weather q&a thread. If your question here gets ignored it is because this might not be the place for your specific question and you might can find the answer already posted over in the discussion thread.

Thanks for your patients as we develop this concept.


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 5, 2013)

Seems like my trip to Nashville in 2 weeks is gonna be slushy.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 5, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Seems like my trip to Nashville in 2 weeks is gonna be slushy.



Whatchew talking about Willis.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 5, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Seems like my trip to Nashville in 2 weeks is gonna be slushy.





Headed that way myself...what's the scoop?


----------



## zworley3 (Feb 6, 2013)

So back to the WW... Since it's 64 and sunny here in downtown Atlanta I have to ask what is the 14th looking like?


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like the jet stream won't sink next week. May be average like weather. Mid 50s till spring.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad we missed it down our way. My brain is already in Spring weather mode.



These early season 'nader threats got your agent orange acting up again?


----------



## Wade Chandler (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks to DDD for posting the pics I texted him on Saturday!  Went for a hike on Sunday up to Springer mountain and even though it was cold it was beautiful.


----------



## Resica (Feb 7, 2013)

Finally posted a Winter Storm Warning for my area, 4-8 inches, hopefully that'll continue to trend up. It's not 2-3 feet but I'll deal with it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2013)

bigox911 said:


> These early season 'nader threats got your agent orange acting up again?


I just can't get used to reading the 850mb maps. I like the time of year when I can compare the sfc maps to the 500mb maps to get the Motts.


----------



## rospaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just can't get used to reading the 850mb maps. I like the time of year when I can compare the sfc maps to the 500mb maps to get the Motts.



What he said ........


----------



## Strych9 (Feb 8, 2013)

Am I clear to put my palm trees back outside yet


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 8, 2013)

Strych9 said:


> Am I clear to put my palm trees back outside yet



Maybe not for a couple weeks still...definitely not before next weekend...at this time


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

Wade Chandler said:


> Thanks to DDD for posting the pics I texted him on Saturday!  Went for a hike on Sunday up to Springer mountain and even though it was cold it was beautiful.



Beautiful shot Wade!


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Feb 8, 2013)

bigox911 said:


> Maybe not for a couple weeks still...definitely not before next weekend...at this time



Come on Bigox spill it...


----------



## CharlesH (Feb 8, 2013)

I cannot comment on all of the technical stuff, but I do linger on a weather board to try and pick up a few things and this was just posted.  I hope one of our local weather guru's can come and give some more.  I just figured this might gain a little interest.....  

I would be in heaven if this played out!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 8, 2013)

UBER-DIESEL said:


> Come on Bigox spill it...



GFS has been showing varying degrees of hijinks for a couple days on and off for the time period around the 18th and now another model, the european, came out with snowbomb 30 for next weekend for a lot of GA.  We will see what it does over next few days...it will probably change, but guidance is showing a cooler if not good bit colder 2nd half of Feb.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 8, 2013)

Wade Chandler said:


> Thanks to DDD for posting the pics I texted him on Saturday!  Went for a hike on Sunday up to Springer mountain and even though it was cold it was beautiful.



Awesome pic! No better time to walk the woods!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2013)

bigox911 said:


> GFS has been showing varying degrees of hijinks for a couple days on and off for the time period around the 18th and now another model, the european, came out with snowbomb 30 for next weekend for a lot of GA.  We will see what it does over next few days...it will probably change, but guidance is showing a cooler if not good bit colder 2nd half of Feb.


They seem to be working in harmony more and more as it gets closer. How about posting those two comparative maps up in the discussion thread so we can discuss the comparisons and differences with those eager to learn about it.


----------



## CharlesH (Feb 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They seem to be working in harmony more and more as it gets closer. How about posting those two comparative maps up in the discussion thread so we can discuss the comparisons and differences with those eager to learn about it.



Yes, I would love to learn how to see it on the maps. I can read what people are talking about on the weather forums, but would rather learn here.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Feb 8, 2013)

bigox911 said:


> GFS has been showing varying degrees of hijinks for a couple days on and off for the time period around the 18th and now another model, the european, came out with snowbomb 30 for next weekend for a lot of GA.  We will see what it does over next few days...it will probably change, but guidance is showing a cooler if not good bit colder 2nd half of Feb.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 9, 2013)

My Aunt sent me these pictures today.  They live just outside of Bangor, Maine.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cousin in Boston.  What a difference 24 hours can make?


----------



## Resica (Feb 9, 2013)

Awesome snowstorm. Too bad it wasn't here.


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 11, 2013)

Back to reality......What are the models showing for Winter Weather for Gawja this weekend?


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 11, 2013)

Warmness


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 11, 2013)

FFC says this:



> LONG TERM /TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY/...
> THE SHORT WAVE OVER THE SOUTHERN PLAINS WILL STILL BE TO OUR WEST
> TUESDAY NIGHT...HOWEVER IT WILL BE ON THE MOVE AND BY WEDNESDAY
> NIGHT IT WILL BE TO OUR NORTHEAST BRINGING AN END TO THE PRECIP.
> ...


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 11, 2013)

IMO winter is over for Ga and we aren't going to see any white stuff this year.


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 11, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> IMO winter is over for Ga and we aren't going to see any white stuff this year.


Seems like the east coast is really starting to heat up for winter storms the next 2-3 weeks based on what many weather experts (not the local TV folks) are sharing around the internet.  Maybe we get lucky and some of this will hit N. GA again before spring rolls around


----------



## Resica (Feb 11, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> IMO winter is over for Ga and we aren't going to see any white stuff this year.



To be truthful Pappy, you never have a real winter.


----------



## Resica (Feb 11, 2013)

whitetaco02 said:


> Cousin in Boston.  What a difference 24 hours can make?



Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 11, 2013)

Just saw this little map posted up. Hopefully one of the weather guru's will chime in and let us know what they think of it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> IMO winter is over for Ga and we aren't going to see any white stuff this year.


Be careful what you say about winter, it has a nasty habit of sneaking up on you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> Just saw this little map posted up. Hopefully one of the weather guru's will chime in and let us know what they think of it.


I think it's far fetched, but not near as far fetched as the 12z progs for the same date (see below) That being said, both the Euro and GFS have been bouncing this scenario around for over a week, but never locking on to it. If they ever lock into it for a day or so of runs in a row then we've got something interesting to talk about.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2013)

keep up updated MC. i sure would love for the kids to be able to breakout the 4wheelers in the snow!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> keep up updated MC. i sure would love for the kids to be able to breakout the 4wheelers in the snow!



Kids Only on the 4wheelers. ya hear.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kids Only on the 4wheelers. ya hear.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kids Only on the 4wheelers. ya hear.


i can ride'em all but the pank an


Keebs said:


>



whatchew laughin at?????


----------



## Msteele (Feb 12, 2013)

Headed up to Gatlinburg this weekend.  Hope to see some snow fall.  30% chance as of now.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 12, 2013)

Msteele said:


> Headed up to Gatlinburg this weekend.  Hope to see some snow fall.  30% chance as of now.



Has the road over the mountain been fixed?


----------



## klfutrelle (Feb 12, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Has the road over the mountain been fixed?



No it hasn't but there is more than one road that will take you there.


----------



## Msteele (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't know.  Probably not.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> keep up updated MC. i sure would love for the kids to be able to breakout the 4wheelers in the snow!


Here's the exact same model run 24 hours later. It's been doing this for over a week now. Crazy stuff that fails to resolve itself.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the exact same model run 24 hours later. It's been doing this for over a week now. Crazy stuff that fails to resolve itself.
> 
> View attachment 715702



I notice that I'm always in the frozen part of all of them prety pictures, though.  Sposed to snow some here tonight, then again Fri night-Saturday. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I notice that I'm always in the frozen part of all of them prety pictures, though.  Sposed to snow some here tonight, then again Fri night-Saturday. I'm ready for spring.



I bet you are! I like snow but up your way it seems like y'all get it every week!


----------



## Resica (Feb 13, 2013)

Snowing here.  Ground is totally covered. Supposed to get 1-3.


----------



## zworley3 (Feb 14, 2013)

So I am guessing since DDD hasn't made an appearance  this weekend is going to be a flop...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ffc/

Read the discussion by clicking the link of the left "Forecast Discussion"


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 15, 2013)

So I think we will see some snow in GA tomorrow..not sure where...not sure how much ....  WHERE ARE THE EXPERTS!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 15, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> So I think we will see some snow in GA tomorrow..not sure where...not sure how much ....  WHERE ARE THE EXPERTS!!!



Here I am........and no; we will not see any snow


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Here I am........and no; we will not see any snow



I am ready!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 15, 2013)

From FFC, although they have guessed over every time this year.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> From FFC, although they have guessed over every time this year.


 I so wanted a white Saturday, February 16th!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 15, 2013)

Ain't gonna snow. Its to hot today.


----------



## Trigabby (Feb 15, 2013)

Just to let ya'll know.. I have the tractor loaded for an extended day of work at the farm tomorrow - That may very well mean that a freak snow storm could happen..

But, I'm with GA DAWG.. Way too warm today for anything to stick.. And it won't be wet enough for that ground cooling effect or whatever happens when everything works together....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2013)

It takes soooo very little to amuse y'all...


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 16, 2013)

I seen some rain. No snow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2013)

I wonder if I`m gonna get rain or snow while I`m cookin` baby backs and beef ribs this afternoon? It`s a cold rain  here now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2013)

It is just a cold slow drizzle over here in Augusta now.  It sure ruined my day of working in the woods clearing some fallen dead pine trees that are blocking access on some of my property.  The high winds about a week or so ago wreaked havoc and downed several pine trees that had been  killed by the beetles.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I wonder if I`m gonna get rain or snow while I`m cookin` baby backs and beef ribs this afternoon? It`s a cold rain  here now.



Wish I could cook beef ribs. Mine never turn out worth eatn'. 38 and cloudy here


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Wish I could cook beef ribs. Mine never turn out worth eatn'. 38 and cloudy here


I find that very hard to believe............ 44 & a cold sprinkle going on here........NO SNOW!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, I predict that it will likely snow here today. I base this on the following observations:

A: It's 29 degrees. The high temp for the day is supposed to be 30.
B: The ground and everything else around here is covered with a layer of a cold, white substance.
C: Large particles of this same cold, white substance are falling out of the sky by the millions, and as they land, the layer of the cold, white substance on the ground gets thicker.

Therefore, I predict that it will snow here today.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2013)

Snowing in Gilbert,  SC! Only an hour to go til we hit Columbia


----------



## Resica (Feb 16, 2013)

1.5" here last night.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I predict that it will likely snow here today. I base this on the following observations:
> 
> A: It's 29 degrees. The high temp for the day is supposed to be 30.
> B: The ground and everything else around here is covered with a layer of a cold, white substance.
> ...


 see, if you had've done adopted me, I'd be up there enjoying it!


Sugar Plum said:


> Snowing in Gilbert,  SC! Only an hour to go til we hit Columbia


 oohhhhhkewl, ya'll have fun!!!!!


Resica said:


> 1.5" here last night.


 quit torturing me!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 16, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I predict that it will likely snow here today. I base this on the following observations:
> 
> A: It's 29 degrees. The high temp for the day is supposed to be 30.
> B: The ground and everything else around here is covered with a layer of a cold, white substance.
> ...



Welp, there ya go. And didn't even need a purty map and all them yurow, gps, nem, fancy weather words.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 16, 2013)

Snowed in Clayton.


----------



## Resica (Feb 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> quit torturing me!



No snow tonight.


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 16, 2013)

So snow in Nashville but no accumulation.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

Resica said:


> No snow tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It takes soooo very little to amuse y'all...



That wasn't very nice.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That wasn't very nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That wasn't very nice.


It was true though....


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 17, 2013)

I need to plant a wind screen! These winds had my furnace work'n overtime!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hopefully I got the right thread this time.

 It snowed in Rabun county this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> Hopefully I got the right thread this time.
> 
> It snowed in Rabun county this morning.




Just enough to look at an appreciate, but not enough to make you feel like NCHillbilly.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 19, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> Hopefully I got the right thread this time.
> 
> It snowed in Rabun county this morning.



Nice pic!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> Hopefully I got the right thread this time.
> 
> It snowed in Rabun county this morning.





shakey gizzard said:


> Nice pic!



im lovin that pic!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 19, 2013)

non-winter sux........


that is all..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> non-winter sux........
> 
> 
> that is all..........



get back to werk idjit!!!!


----------



## savreds (Feb 19, 2013)

What a nice scene to wake up too!!!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks y'all! Yes, it was a pretty sight to wake up to and it's already starting to melt, gotta love Georgia snow!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just enough to look at an appreciate, but not enough to make you feel like NCHillbilly.



 



savreds said:


> What a nice scene to wake up too!!!



Unless it's about five times that much with a layer of ice under it and the road is slicker than a greased nanner peelin' and you have to leave the house at 5:30 AM and drive 40 miles through it dodging idjits who can't drive in snow and it's coming down big flakes so hard that your headlights look like they're shining on a solid wall and you can't see three feet in front of you. My day didn't start good.   
When it happens three times a year it's an interesting novelty. When it happens three times a week for nearly half the year, it's an aggravation.


----------



## savreds (Feb 19, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Unless it's about five times that much with a layer of ice under it and the road is slicker than a greased nanner peelin' and you have to leave the house at 5:30 AM and drive 40 miles through it dodging idjits who can't drive in snow and it's coming down big flakes so hard that your headlights look like they're shining on a solid wall and you can't see three feet in front of you. My day didn't start good.
> When it happens three times a year it's an interesting novelty. When it happens three times a week for nearly half the year, it's an aggravation.



C'mon...tell us how ya really feel!!!


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds like you guys have it made.  Wind chill here this morning was -68, half the trucks wouldn't crank, and it is miserable outside.  But it'll warm up by the weekend!

John I.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

John I. Shore said:


> Sounds like you guys have it made.  Wind chill here this morning was -68, half the trucks wouldn't crank, and it is miserable outside.  But it'll warm up by the weekend!
> 
> John I.



 - 45!?!?! I like cold but that is crazy!!!!

so what is the summer highs like for you?


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 19, 2013)

Highs in the summer run mid 60's, though I have seen it bounce on 78 before.  Everyone is dying from the heat then.  Believe it or not, the heat will shut us down....everything will overheat and create havoc on the entire field.

Getting better though, got off work last night and the sun was still up!  That's a sure sign that summer is only 4-5 month away.

John I.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

John I. Shore said:


> Sounds like you guys have it made.  Wind chill here this morning was -68, half the trucks wouldn't crank, and it is miserable outside.  But it'll warm up by the weekend!
> 
> John I.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

John I. Shore said:


> Highs in the summer run mid 60's, though I have seen it bounce on 78 before.  Everyone is dying from the heat then.  Believe it or not, the heat will shut us down....everything will overheat and create havoc on the entire field.
> 
> Getting better though, got off work last night and the sun was still up!  That's a sure sign that summer is only 4-5 month away.
> 
> John I.


 ain't ............... no............... way...................


----------



## Resica (Feb 19, 2013)

John I. Shore said:


> Highs in the summer run mid 60's, though I have seen it bounce on 78 before.  Everyone is dying from the heat then.  Believe it or not, the heat will shut us down....everything will overheat and create havoc on the entire field.
> 
> Getting better though, got off work last night and the sun was still up!  That's a sure sign that summer is only 4-5 month away.
> 
> John I.



Sounds wonderful, a little warm maybe.


----------



## Naturegirl (Feb 19, 2013)

John I. Shore said:


> Sounds like you guys have it made.  Wind chill here this morning was -68, half the trucks wouldn't crank, and it is miserable outside.  But it'll warm up by the weekend!
> 
> John I.



Yikes!!  No thanks!!  I grew up in Chicago during the 70s, that was a cold decade there.  I don't want anything near that cold again.  ~~shiver~~


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 19, 2013)

Getting better this evening.....they lifted the cold weather shut-down procedures....it has warmed up quite a bit to only -34!  See, summer is enroute.

John I.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

Snow in AZ & that storm is suppose to hit the heartland... any chance that's gonna bring us anything besides rain?


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 20, 2013)

My friend over in Dillingham had some snow yesterday.

Time to break out the shovel.

John I.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

John I. Shore said:


> My friend over in Dillingham had some snow yesterday.
> 
> Time to break out the shovel.
> 
> John I.


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 20, 2013)

John I. Shore said:


> My friend over in Dillingham had some snow yesterday.
> 
> Time to break out the shovel.
> 
> John I.



I wouldn't know where to start with that.  Hopefully there is another door without a monster snow drift blocking it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 20, 2013)

Matt.M said:


> I wouldn't know where to start with that.  Hopefully there is another door without a monster snow drift blocking it.



Snow tunnel.


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 23, 2013)

I see some of the local and national TV meteorologists that I follow on twitter are speaking of a significant cool down for the end of next. At this point they say the EURO and GFS are in agreement. Winter precip even made it into their words. Maybe this is the shot we get for some snow as it is nearing the end of February?

Any thoughts from our weather experts


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Snow tunnel.



A fellow I know went to Montana on vacation a few years ago. Loved it so much he bought a ranch and moved out there.  One November morning during his first winter he opened the front door to a solid wall of snow.  He turned around, looked at his wife and kids and said "Y'all can do what you want to, but as soon as I can find my truck I'm going back to Georgia."


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 23, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> I see some of the local and national TV meteorologists that I follow on twitter are speaking of a significant cool down for the end of next. At this point they say the EURO and GFS are in agreement. Winter precip even made it into their words. Maybe this is the shot we get for some snow as it is nearing the end of February?
> 
> Any thoughts from our weather experts



After review'n all my models , I will say thats are best chance!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 24, 2013)

I looked outside and agree with Shakey.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2013)

SGADawg said:


> A fellow I know went to Montana on vacation a few years ago. Loved it so much he bought a ranch and moved out there.  One November morning during his first winter he opened the front door to a solid wall of snow.  He turned around, looked at his wife and kids and said "Y'all can do what you want to, but as soon as I can find my truck I'm going back to Georgia."



Here's the day 7 northern hemi view. On this run the blocking needed over greenland, and more specifically out in the atlantic, just isn't showing up. A weak lps just off the coast and a mediocre hps over the midsection just won't get it done. 







Not saying it won't happen, but I think what you are reading is the last gasp / hopes of those that think they can wish a winter event into being by repeating it often enough. Liberals use that same tactic....


----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the day 7 northern hemi view. On this run the blocking needed over greenland, and more specifically out in the atlantic, just isn't showing up. A weak lps just off the coast and a mediocre hps over the midsection just won't get it done.
> 
> 
> Not saying it won't happen, but I think what you are reading is the last gasp / hopes of those that think they can wish a winter event into being by repeating it often enough. Liberals use that same tactic....



Dream Killer.


----------



## orrb (Feb 24, 2013)

seen someone post somewhere that there is a chance of snow for the 3rd???  Also the 13th??  What are you guys seeing.  You guys are usually pretty accurate here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2013)

another winter lost.......it's over didn't even get a dustin!


----------



## orrb (Feb 25, 2013)

It is so sad, not even a dusting here.  I have not even seen a snow flake this year.  I am so sad..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey NCHillbilly, if the laps rate for precip is the same where you are as it is for rain here, you should have about 14 inches of new white stuff  or 4 to 5 inches of ice with no end in sight for when it will stop. Which is it?

What's actually happening up there?


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like some cold weather for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey NCHillbilly, if the laps rate for precip is the same where you are as it is for rain here, you should have about 14 inches of new white stuff  or 4 to 5 inches of ice with no end in sight for when it will stop. Which is it?
> 
> What's actually happening up there?



Wondering that also! Looks like Boone's getting the snow!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey NCHillbilly, if the laps rate for precip is the same where you are as it is for rain here, you should have about 14 inches of new white stuff  or 4 to 5 inches of ice with no end in sight for when it will stop. Which is it?
> 
> What's actually happening up there?



 Heavy, heavy rain, like cow+flat rock rain, except that with the high winds, it's been coming down sideways. Still raining now, but not heavy. It was right at 32*-33* around daylight, barely missed a major ice storm. We had some pockets of faily serious icing here and there,  some power outages, and some snow at higher elevations. Mainly cold rain, though. The wraparound from this is gonna be the kicker, supposed to bring in the strong northwest winds and give us off-and-on snow and snow showers from tonight until Saturday night, highs in the 30s, lows in the teens and 20s.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Heavy, heavy rain, like cow+flat rock rain, except that with the high winds, it's been coming down sideways. Still raining now, but not heavy. It was right at 32*-33* around daylight, barely missed a major ice storm. We had some pockets of faily serious icing here and there,  some power outages, and some snow at higher elevations. Mainly cold rain, though. The wraparound from this is gonna be the kicker, supposed to bring in the strong northwest winds and give us off-and-on snow and snow showers from tonight until Saturday night, highs in the 30s, lows in the teens and 20s.



Get the chain saw ready!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone noticing lately how much the forecast temps have been wrong. Repeatedly they are forecasting temps higher than we ever see in NE GA. Today they are saying the high will be 52 and it is still 39 here at 1:35pm ???
But we keep listening to these folks???


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 26, 2013)

Anybody watching the maps for Saturday. Looks like the GFS and Euro are in agreement that we may see a little snow.


----------



## Resica (Feb 26, 2013)

34 here and raining hard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> Anybody watching the maps for Saturday. Looks like the GFS and Euro are in agreement that we may see a little snow.


Looks like an 06z Sunday map to me.No No:


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 27, 2013)

Pilot friend of mine said they are grounding planes due to inclement weather this weekend. They said they are keeping their small airport open for emergencies only. I can't find a model or site with wintry precip. Just coolllldddd!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 27, 2013)

Of course it will be ugly this weekend... my girls are playing ball....


----------



## Patriot44 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Of course it will be ugly this weekend... my girls are playing ball....



No joke.  My son has had two practices since the 15th.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like an 06z Sunday map to me.No No:



I was reading it as a total snow fall between now and Sunday like it said. Still learning on the maps.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Of course it will be ugly this weekend... my girls are playing ball....





Patriot44 said:


> No joke.  My son has had two practices since the 15th.



yep both my boys are playing in douglasville this weekend...or was


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Of course it will be ugly this weekend... my girls are playing ball....



Morning root.


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 27, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Of course it will be ugly this weekend... my girls are playing ball....



HA.  I'm pushing the double stroller in a 10K race with both of my boys.  They might be wearing ski gear.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 27, 2013)

Patriot44 said:


> No joke.  My son has had two practices since the 15th.



We've practiced every week since Thanksgiving.... We're PUMPED TO PLAY!!!  Like having a Corvette and can't take it our for a test drive!



blood on the ground said:


> yep both my boys are playing in douglasville this weekend...or was



Ya'll wanna scrimage our girls?...



Matthew6 said:


> Morning root.



Morning Assistant Button Masher.....



Matt.M said:


> HA.  I'm pushing the double stroller in a 10K race with both of my boys.  They might be wearing ski gear.



We'll play... it'll be VERY cold and rough on the new bats... but there are 14 A level teams in this thing in Lovejoy.... PLAY BALL BABY!!!!!!!  Thank goodness the balls are Yellow....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> We've practiced every week since Thanksgiving.... We're PUMPED TO PLAY!!!  Like having a Corvette and can't take it our for a test drive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOPE we aint goin down like that


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 27, 2013)

Bout time for a blizzard ain't it?


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 27, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Bout time for a blizzard ain't it?


You know it's going to be a cold rain.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 27, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Bout time for a blizzard ain't it?





Well it has been nearly 20 years so I think we are due...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well it has been nearly 20 years so I think we are due...



20 yrs next month.... time just goes by to fast


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 27, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Bout time for a blizzard ain't it?



Man, how nice would that be!! Looks like VA, WV,PA, NY and a few other states might get pounded on March 4/5. I see the Euro is showing show totals from 12-30" plus in a lot of those states.


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sites I.use are forecasting snow Friday night through Sunday morning!!! That's for Gainesville area.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 28, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Bout time for a blizzard ain't it?



Got 15 inches here Tuesday night/wednesday morning(the original forcast 2 days earlier called for 2-4 inches). I'm ready for spring personally.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Sites I.use are forecasting snow Friday night through Sunday morning!!! That's for Gainesville area.


Better run down to TSC and get that snow blower...


----------



## klfutrelle (Feb 28, 2013)

Something is coming. I can tell by the over activity of the birds and squirrels. It could just be Spring but who knows could be a snowstorm.


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better run down to TSC and get that snow blower...



I wouldn't buy anything from that rip off joint anyways. I'll just get snowed in and watch the World Baseball Classic.


----------



## Resica (Feb 28, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> Man, how nice would that be!! Looks like VA, WV,PA, NY and a few other states might get pounded on March 4/5. I see the Euro is showing show totals from 12-30" plus in a lot of those states.



Hope it's right!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 28, 2013)

Resica said:


> Hope it's right!



Jacklegs...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

bigox911 said:


> Jacklegs...


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 28, 2013)

bigox911 said:


> Jacklegs...


 
My parents/brother on Long Island might say worse !


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 28, 2013)

its been spitting a bit of snow in the mountains of Lumpkin county on and off all day today.


----------



## Resica (Feb 28, 2013)

bigox911 said:


> Jacklegs...



That isn't nice! Be happy for me!


----------



## Patriot44 (Feb 28, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> We've practiced every week since Thanksgiving.... We're PUMPED TO PLAY!!!  Like having a Corvette and can't take it our for a test drive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh he and I have practiced hard since Thanksgiving, but the fields have been constantly closed.  Again this week and Saturday aint looking too good.  My daughters Lacrosse has practiced, but last weekend's game was cancelled and again, Saturday aint looking good.


----------



## DDD (Feb 28, 2013)

Next week's system around Wed. - Thursday is looking interesting to say the least.  It's 7 days out.  Lots of time to go, but right now, the cold set up this weekend lays the ground work to a strong upper level low that if it drives deep enough south we will be in business.  If it goes north through Tennessee and Kentucky we are hosed.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 28, 2013)

Feels like snow outside tonight. I believe its gonna do something. I can feel it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2013)

Watchin you girls wish for snow so bad is like watching the hype over Obama before he was elected the first time. You want it so bad you can't stand it. I can't wait for some flurries to fly around 285 north, this place will light up like a blizzard has hit.


----------



## Steven Farr (Mar 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watchin you girls wish for snow so bad is like watching the hype over Obama before he was elected the first time. You want it so bad you can't stand it. I can't wait for some flurries to fly around 285 north, this place will light up like a blizzard has hit.



Well everybody can't be as cool as you are.  I mean let's face it, you are a pretty big deal on the forums


----------



## orrb (Mar 1, 2013)

DDD said:


> Next week's system around Wed. - Thursday is looking interesting to say the least.  It's 7 days out.  Lots of time to go, but right now, the cold set up this weekend lays the ground work to a strong upper level low that if it drives deep enough south we will be in business.  If it goes north through Tennessee and Kentucky we are hosed.



Thanks for the update.  Now all we can do is hope.


----------



## Resica (Mar 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watchin you girls wish for snow so bad is like watching the hype over Obama before he was elected the first time. You want it so bad you can't stand it. I can't wait for some flurries to fly around 285 north, this place will light up like a blizzard has hit.


It's been a very poor winter, only 18.5 inches of snow , just rooting for a big one to ease the pain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2013)

I know turkey season is right close, and I need to get my garden planted too, but I`m just not ready for winter to be over with yet.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I know turkey season is right close, and I need to get my garden planted too, but I`m just not ready for winter to be over with yet.


I want to HAVE winter, first!


----------



## Matt.M (Mar 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watchin you girls wish for snow so bad is like watching the hype over Obama before he was elected the first time. You want it so bad you can't stand it. I can't wait for some flurries to fly around 285 north, this place will light up like a blizzard has hit.



Whatcha talkin' Willis?   I saw snow on 285 yesterday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I want to HAVE winter, first!





You have a point there. I`d like to have every winter like the ones we had in 2009 and 2010. And like the ones we had when we were younguns.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You have a point there. I`d like to have every winter like the ones we had in 2009 and 2010. And like the ones we had when we were younguns.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 1, 2013)

To heck with snow and winter! I'm ready for bedding bass and thundering long beards. Winter had its chance for the last 4 months and didn't produce. Times up now!

Gobble gobble.....


----------



## Trigabby (Mar 1, 2013)

Greene728 said:


> To heck with snow and winter! I'm ready for bedding bass and thundering long beards. Winter had its chance for the last 4 months and didn't produce. Times up now!
> 
> Gobble gobble.....



I gotta agree... Either do #2 or get off of the pot, winter.  I'm really waiting patiently for daylight savings time... More time at night!  I hate getting home almost at dark every night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2013)

I broke out the inflatable snow man today just fer classy decoration


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 1, 2013)

It's snowing here right now. It snowed last night. It snowed yesterday. It snowed night before last. It's supposed to snow tonight. It's supposed to snow tomorrow. It's supposed to snow tomorrow night. It's supposed to snow Sunday. Then Tuesday. It always snows. Snow, snow, snow. I'm ready for spring. I wanna see green leaves and the fish to start bitin' and stuff growing in the garden. And not having to pay heating bills and drive to work and back dodging idjits sliding all over the road in the snow. Think spring.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's snowing here right now. It snowed last night. It snowed yesterday. It snowed night before last. It's supposed to snow tonight. It's supposed to snow tomorrow. It's supposed to snow tomorrow night. It's supposed to snow Sunday. Then Tuesday. It always snows. Snow, snow, snow. I'm ready for spring. I wanna see green leaves and the fish to start bitin' and stuff growing in the garden. And not having to pay heating bills and drive to work and back dodging idjits sliding all over the road in the snow. Think spring.


move to Gawja, we have summer/spring year 'round.....


----------



## todd03blown (Mar 1, 2013)

Winter Weather Advisory has just been issued from a line north of Rome to Canton to Gainsville. 10pm this evening until 7pm tomorrow night.

They state 1" accumulation with potentially 2" in the mountains. Slick roads will also be hazard.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 1, 2013)

Alright.... I get to fish in that tomorrow


----------



## ryano (Mar 1, 2013)

I live in Fairmount between Jasper and Calhoun on hwy 53. I will believe this when I see it. I have not seen the first snow flake all year.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 1, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> Winter Weather Advisory has just been issued from a line north of Rome to Canton to Gainsville. 10pm this evening until 7pm tomorrow night.
> 
> They state 1" accumulation with potentially 2" in the mountains. Slick roads will also be hazard.


Hmmmm. I knew it was coming. Get ready to see a snowflake Ryan.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> move to Gawja, we have summer/spring year 'round.....



Then I'd gripe about the heat and tarnaders.  I actually like winter, I just start getting tired of it after four or five months.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 1, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Hmmmm. I knew it was coming. Get ready to see a snowflake Ryan.



Looks like we are going to see some white stuff.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 1, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Looks like we are going to see some white stuff.


Even if we have to ride up on monument


----------



## Priest (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm supposed to drive to Blueridge tomorrow, what are the odds of this being a bad idea?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 2, 2013)

Gota dusting last night! Cant say we got skunked!


----------



## ryork (Mar 2, 2013)

*Light* dusting here in Bremen too, rooftops, little on decks, etc


----------



## klfutrelle (Mar 2, 2013)

Light snow in winterville this morning. All melting of course.


----------



## mountainpass (Mar 2, 2013)

Priest said:


> I'm supposed to drive to Blueridge tomorrow, what are the odds of this being a bad idea?



Roads around here appear good, but I haven't ventured out. As long as you aren't driving to elevation you should be fine.


----------



## mountainpass (Mar 2, 2013)

mountainpass said:


> Roads around here appear good, but I haven't ventured out. As long as you aren't driving to elevation you should be fine.



Aska Rd and Highway 60 have icy spots.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2013)

Priest said:


> I'm supposed to drive to Blueridge tomorrow, what are the odds of this being a bad idea?


None. Go to Blueridge tomorrow.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 2, 2013)

Use up yer firewood! I'm guessing last cold!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 2, 2013)

Had snow flurries all day here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2013)

Still pouring snow here. Been snowing off and on contiuously since Wednesday night. We got several more inches last night and this morning. At least it's up to a balmy 25* here now. Snow supposed to quit tonight and tomorrow, then start up again Monday night-Thursday morning. Yay.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 3, 2013)

Not sticking, but it has been snowing in 30170 all day. 32* still on my porch. It is a chore to keep an offset smoker at temp with the snow, wind and cold.


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 3, 2013)

We had about 20 snowflakes in Coffee Co. this morning.  Walked out to go to church and saw it.  Got to church and several folks said they saw some too.  At 38 degrees it melted by the time it touched something, but it was SNOW!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 4, 2013)

Gonna snow tomorrow again I do believe.


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 4, 2013)

Where?


----------



## Resica (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's hopin!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2013)

We're under a winter storm warning again for up to 9" between this evening and tomorrow night. We had a couple inches Saturday and several more Sunday. Yay.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> We're under a winter storm warning again for up to 9" between this evening and tomorrow night. We had a couple inches Saturday and several more Sunday. Yay.



do you ever get tired of it........


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> do you ever get tired of it........



Nope, I love it. I hope it snows all summer. Every day.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 5, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Gonna snow tomorrow again I do believe.



That has been down graded to cold rain.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 5, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> That has been down graded to cold rain.


I meant late tonight. Through tomorrow A.M.  So its not time yet.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 5, 2013)

This wind is blowing that snow in here


----------



## Resica (Mar 5, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nope, I love it. I hope it snows all summer. Every day.



Whatcha getting now?


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 5, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> This wind is blowing that snow in here



its really windy here.  I bet we have some trees down in the county.


----------



## Resica (Mar 5, 2013)

Snowing in the Blue Ridge in Va!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 5, 2013)

Snow flurries here now. This is probably it. Spring will be here about Friday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2013)

Just saw a pic from Woodstock with a good dustin on the ground.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just saw a pic from Woodstock with a good dustin on the ground.


Nothing in Acworth....sleet/rain here at work.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 6, 2013)

26.8 degrees, wind gustin at 40 mph in the vineyard. no school, roads are slick in spots. ground is white.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just saw a pic from Woodstock with a good dustin on the ground.



 I'm a happy lil crickett!


----------



## grunt0331 (Mar 6, 2013)

Very light dusting at Loganville Middle School. Nothing at the house.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 6, 2013)

1'' or more in Union


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> 1'' or more in Union



 Cotton Candy!!!


----------



## Jim Ammons (Mar 6, 2013)

GA DOG

The "hideaway" on Dick Ridge-Rocky Face, GA 8:20 AM.


----------



## Resica (Mar 7, 2013)

We were rooked.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Mar 8, 2013)

Reference, brother in law is about 5'6


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2013)

It sure don't seem like its been 20 years since the blizzard of 1993! That is the most snow I have ever seen!


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Mar 13, 2013)

Goodbye Winter..... See ya next year..... Maybe.....


----------



## Resica (Mar 18, 2013)

6" at the cabin on Saturday. Another 5-10 due today and tonight.


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 19, 2013)

What are these crazy rumors I am hearing about this weekend? Possible frozen stuff Saturday night through Sunday for NE Ga. Please tell me thats a joke.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> What are these crazy rumors I am hearing about this weekend? Possible frozen stuff Saturday night through Sunday for NE Ga. Please tell me thats a joke.



I doubt it-we've got snow showers in the forcast here in western NC from tomorrow night through Sunday night. At least I haven't seen snow falling since last Wednesday morning-that's the first completely snowless week I can remember since mid- December here.


----------



## Resica (Mar 19, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I doubt it-we've got snow showers in the forcast here in western NC from tomorrow night through Sunday night. At least I haven't seen snow falling since last Wednesday morning-that's the first completely snowless week I can remember since mid- December here.



What is your season total so far?


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 20, 2013)

I hear its gonna snow??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 20, 2013)

Resica said:


> What is your season total so far?



I have no idea, but a good bit less than usual. We've had snowfall a couple-three times a week like clockwork, but no really big ones in my backyard. About 6"-8" is the most I've had at one time at my elevation (but there have been several 1'-3' snows higher up on the mountains-there were parts of my county that got 3' on halloween.) It's just been like an inch or two or three-four inches off and on all winter, and half-inch-1" dustings every couple-few days, just enough to make the roads slick. A couple years ago, we had a 30" snowfall in one night, and several 8"-1' snows that continued on up into mid-April. They're calling for an inch or two tonight.


----------



## Resica (Mar 20, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have no idea, but a good bit less than usual. We've had snowfall a couple-three times a week like clockwork, but no really big ones in my backyard. About 6"-8" is the most I've had at one time at my elevation (but there have been several 1'-3' snows higher up on the mountains-there were parts of my county that got 3' on halloween.) It's just been like an inch or two or three-four inches off and on all winter, and half-inch-1" dustings every couple-few days, just enough to make the roads slick. A couple years ago, we had a 30" snowfall in one night, and several 8"-1' snows that continued on up into mid-April. They're calling for an inch or two tonight.



You are definitely ready for spring. Thought it arrived here last week but that didn't last, back to being cold and  winter precip. every few days. I'm kinda ready for spring.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 21, 2013)

It was 19* with about 4" of snow here this morning on the first full day of sprang. I'm supposed to be in the south, I thought.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> It was 19* with about 4" of snow here this morning on the first full day of sprang. I'm supposed to be in the south, I thought.



I think I would be about tired of the snow by now ifin I was you!
I would be fine with one good one a year down here! just enough for the kids to play in.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 21, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> It was 19* with about 4" of snow here this morning on the first full day of sprang. I'm supposed to be in the south, I thought.


 
Great bigfoot tracking conditions - you're a lucky man.........


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Mar 21, 2013)

According to NOAA the counties south of I20 have a better chance of accumilation


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 21, 2013)

I think this one is gonna be a flop. No accumulation anywhere.


----------



## ButcherTony (Mar 21, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> I think this one is gonna be a flop. No accumulation anywhere.


 hope you have a big four wheel drive.....


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 21, 2013)

I have five 4wheel drives.  You stuck or something?


----------



## klfutrelle (Mar 22, 2013)

Where is the snow at?


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

Had a quickie lil flurry with some sleet bout 6:30 this morning. That is all


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

I saw 7 little snow flakes in north Forsyth county this moaning on the way to da office


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Mar 22, 2013)

It was sleeting this morning on Hwy 142 between Newborn and Shady Dale!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Had a brief flurry at 30170 this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

My monitor ain't big enough for this thread!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 24, 2013)

Durn global warming. Next four days forecast-snow, snow, snow, snow. Highs around feezing. Lows around frigid. Don't reckon we're gonna get any spring this year.


----------



## Resica (Mar 24, 2013)

Calling for 3-6 up here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, Happy spring, resica!  It's great, ain't it? Here's our forecast for the week:

This
Afternoon

Snow Chance for Measurable Precipitation 80%

Snow

High: 24 °F

Tonight

Snow Chance for Measurable Precipitation 100%

Snow

Low: 18 °F

Tuesday

Snow Chance for Measurable Precipitation 90%

Snow

High: 28 °F

Tuesday
Night

Snow Likely Chance for Measurable Precipitation 60%

Snow
Likely

Low: 19 °F

Wednesday

Chance Snow Chance for Measurable Precipitation 40%

Chance
Snow

High: 34 °F

Wednesday
Night

Partly Cloudy

Partly
Cloudy

Low: 22 °F

Thursday

Mostly Sunny

Mostly
Sunny

High: 46 °F

Thursday
Night

Partly Cloudy

Partly
Cloudy

Low: 26 °F

Friday

Mostly Sunny

Mostly
Sunny

High: 50 °F

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM EDT TUESDAY
ABOVE 3500 FEET...
...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM EDT
TUESDAY BELOW 3500 FEET...

* LOCATIONS...THE TENNESSEE BORDER COUNTIES OF NORTH CAROLINA
  FROM MADISON SOUTHWEST TO GRAHAM.

* HAZARDS...HEAVY SNOW ACCUMULATIONS. WINDY CONDITIONS WILL
  PRODUCE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WITH REDUCED VISIBILITIES.

* TIMING...SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP TONIGHT. WIDESPREAD
  MODERATE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP LATE MONDAY INTO TUESDAY
  MORNING. SNOWFALL RATES SHOULD BEGIN TO DECREASE TUESDAY
  AFTERNOON.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 3 TO 6 INCHES...AND UP TO
  8 INCHES IN THE HIGHEST ELEVATIONS.

* IMPACTS...HEAVY SNOWFALL MAY RESULT IN SNOW COVERED ROADS...
  BRIDGES...AND OVERPASSES. NORTHWEST WINDS WILL DEVELOP MONDAY
  NIGHT...RESULTING IN BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. HIGH
  ELEVATIONS ALONG THE TENNESSEE LINE MAY SEE DEEP SNOW DRIFTS
  ACROSS ROADS. VISIBILITIES MAY BE REDUCED TO BETWEEN ONE
  QUARTER AND ONE HALF MILE IN SNOW SHOWERS AT TIMES.

* WINDS...NORTHWEST 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 50 MPH.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO
POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy Spring Hillbilly! Nice forecast. You are still getting real cold at night I see. Picked up about 4 inches here so far today.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 25, 2013)

Resica said:


> Happy Spring Hillbilly! Nice forecast. You are still getting real cold at night I see. Picked up about 4 inches here so far today.



Yep, several night s in the teens and low 20s in the last week. Not too unusual, though-we usually get killing frosts until about the second week of May.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 25, 2013)

It was snowing in dville this morning.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 25, 2013)

Snowed off an on all day.  Been a rough day. I've bought froze!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 25, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Snowed off an on all day.  Been a rough day. I've bought froze!



That wind bout turned me into jerky!


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yep. This weather and wind sucks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klfutrelle (Mar 26, 2013)

Snow flurries this morning in Atl! Get your milk, bread, and eggs!! Lol.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2013)

Still under the winter storm warning here. Several more inches this morning-up to 10" in parts of my county so far. Supposed to keep snowing until tomorrow.


----------



## Resica (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe by June things will start looking up for you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2013)

alright I am all out of fire wood.... send me some spring like weatha please!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> alright I am all out of fire wood.... send me some spring like weatha please!


Be careful what you ask for.

BTW, who blew up the freakin page?
Can a mod that's not busy whining about winter storm warnings please fix it?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be careful what you ask for.
> 
> BTW, who blew up the freakin page?
> Can a mod that's not busy whining about winter storm warnings please fix it?



 I wonderd what was going on!


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> alright I am all out of fire wood.... send me some spring like weatha please!




Same here, I'm down to having to cut and burn green wood.  That is a pain in the rump to get started and keep burning good.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 28, 2013)

It didn't snow today!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2013)

Can we shut this thread down, is the winter weather over... for good??


----------



## DCHunter (Aug 8, 2013)

I just saw Mellish's outlook for this fall. He's calling for cooler than normal temps with above normal rainfall. Do any of ya'll weather guys think we're in for some good chances of snow this hunting season?


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 8, 2013)

We need DDD to soon give us a Fall and Winter forecast !!!
I know I am ready for a change !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2013)

90° at 6:30pm.............Yep, it's August.


----------



## DDD (Aug 12, 2013)

gacowboy said:


> We need DDD to soon give us a Fall and Winter forecast !!!
> I know I am ready for a change !!



Still a little early on that.  Winter at least.


I will try and give us a fall forecast when the tropics get a little more active and also when I have some time to see what's going on in Canada.  It usually translates south.  If their winter comes in cooler and sooner then good cold fronts usually translates south and you have to get frost off your deer stand seat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2013)

DDD said:


> Still a little early on that.  Winter at least.
> 
> 
> I will try and give us a fall forecast when the tropics get a little more active and also when I have some time to see what's going on in Canada.  It usually translates south.  If their winter comes in cooler and sooner then good cold fronts usually translates south and you have to get frost off your deer stand seat.



That would be great.  I hate sweating in a deer stand.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 17, 2013)

Bump for winter weather.


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 26, 2013)

Get Ready For a COLD Winter.

Farmers' Almanac predicts a 'piercing cold' season

What say the gurus is the Farmer's Almanac going to be right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

Matt.M said:


> Get Ready For a COLD Winter.
> 
> Farmers' Almanac predicts a 'piercing cold' season
> Really
> What say the gurus is the Farmer's Almanac going to be right?


Brang it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 26, 2013)

59 here on my truck this morning. That's the second time this summer its been 59. I like it.


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brang it.



Hope mother nature cooperates and delivers the cold with some nice accumulations.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 26, 2013)

We are due!


----------



## DDD (Aug 28, 2013)

About to start the 2013 - 2014 thread.

Buckle your pew belt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

DDD said:


> About to start the 2013 - 2014 thread.
> 
> Buckle your pew belt.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 28, 2013)

DDD said:


> About to start the 2013 - 2014 thread.
> 
> Buckle your pew belt.



Dear god where did you come from


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 28, 2013)

DDD said:


> About to start the 2013 - 2014 thread.
> 
> Buckle your pew belt.


Let it begin says I on one of the hottest days of the yr


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 28, 2013)

DDD said:


> About to start the 2013 - 2014 thread.
> 
> Buckle your pew belt.



Yeah Baby !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

HEY NICODEMUS!!!! 

DDD's got a new one up and running. How bout locking this place up and shuttin off the lights.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2013)

Got it. Now make DDD give us a decent winter!


----------

